# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  προβλημα σε cd player

## dj kostas

εχω ενα cd player numark και εχει ενα προβλημα :

οταν βαζω ενα cd να το διαβασει το γυρναει μια μετα σταματαει λιγο , το γυρναει δευτερη ξανασταματαει, το γυρναει τριτη και σταματαει τελειως και μου γραφει no disc
την κεφαλη την καθαρισα και παλι τα ιδια.
τι μπορει να φταει; μηπως να αλαξω την κεφαλι η αλλού ειναι το προβλημα;

ευχαριστω

----------


## xampos

κάπου κοντά στο λέιζερ έχει ένα ποτενσιόμετρο πειραξέτο προς την μια και μετά προς την άλλη μεριά και κάνε δοκιμές με το cd  αν είναι από εκεί το πρόβλημα σε κάποιο σημείο θα παίξει το cd.

----------


## KOKAR

και μετά , αφού πειράξεις το τριμερακι μπορείς να του αλλάξεις κεφαλή η
να το  πετάξεις.....

----------


## dj kostas

πηραξα το τριμερ και το μονο που κανει σε διαφορετικες θεσεις ειναι να γυριζει περισοτερι ωρα το cd και μερικες φορες ασταματητα αλλα τελεικα παλι μου βγαζει μετα απο λιγη ωρα no disc
υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι το προβλημα εκτος κεφαλης; μην την αγορασω τσαμπα κανει 30 ευρο

----------


## Nemmesis

> κάπου κοντά στο λέιζερ έχει ένα ποτενσιόμετρο πειραξέτο προς την μια και μετά προς την άλλη μεριά και κάνε δοκιμές με το cd  αν είναι από εκεί το πρόβλημα σε κάποιο σημείο θα παίξει το cd.


  ας πει και το πατερ ημων μηπως τον βοηθησει ο θεος και το ρυθμισει σωστα...

----------


## leosedf

ΜΟΝΟ ρύθμιση χρειάζεται. Μην την αλλάξεις τώρα άδικα.
Η ρύθμιση για να γίνει χρειάζεσαι παλμογράφο κανονικά και το service manual.
Μπορείς και έτσι να το ρυθμίσεις αλλα θέλει μεγάλη ακρίβεια στη ρύθμιση. Εγώ γενικά ρυθμίζω με ψιλογρατζουνισμένα CD και μετά βλέπει τα πάντα.

----------


## east electronics

τρα λα λα τρα λαλα ....αρχισαμε παλι ....

----------


## SakisMS

Άλλαξε κεφαλή για να είσαι σίγουρος. Η ρύθμιση χωρις όργανα και μόνο εμπειρικά είναι αρκετά δύσκολη και χρειάζεται πολύ τύχη. Αν είσαι και δουλέυεις DJ πως θα μπορούσες να δουλέψεις ξέροντας ότι ένα cd player έχει ένα τοσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Οι κεφαλές της NUMARK δεν είναι απο τις ακριβές.

----------


## dj kostas

δεν ειναι ακριβες 30 ευρο κανει
αλλα αν αγορασω καινουργια θελει και αυτη ρυθμιση αρα παλι θα μπω σε αυτη τη διαδικασια καταλαβες...

----------


## east electronics

τρια πουλακια καθονταν και πλεκανε πουλοβερ

----------


## SakisMS

Και τέσσερα ίσως

----------


## SakisMS

Τι να ρυθμίσεις στην καινούργια κεφαλή; Έχει όλες τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις από τον κατασκευαστή. Σπάνια χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάποια ρύθμιση.

----------


## dj kostas

αν ειναι ετσι ενταξη
δεν εχω  ασχοληθει ποτε με κεφαλες γιαυτο και δεν γνωριζω
παντος εκανα ακομη μια προσπαθεια να ρυθμισω την παλια και το μονο που καταφερα ειναι να γυρναει συνεχως το cd και να γραφει μονο close ενω παλιοτερα εγραφε no disc. επισης η κεφαλη παει μπροστα πισω αλλα τα γραναζακια κανουν γρρρρ οταν φτανει στο τελος και στην αρχη. αυτο ειναι λογο εληψης σωστης ρυθμισης;

----------


## SakisMS

Έχεις πειράξει το stop της κεφαλής ή το αισθητήριο για το καπάκι. Αυτό είναι μηχανικό πρόβλημα δεν είναι της κεφαλής. Έχεις κάνει μεγαλύτερη ζημιά από αυτή που είχε πριν.

----------


## jim philips

Καλησπερα,γνωμη μου ειναι να ατκαταστησεις την κεφαλη και το αρχικο σου προβλημα θα λυθει,οσων αφορα το μηχανικο προβλμα μαλλον κατι εχεις ξερυθμισει απο τον μηχανισμο,παλεψε το λιγο.

----------


## navar

θέλεις σοβαρό ηλεκτρονικό με παλμογράφο και το servise manual και θα στο φέρει στα ίσια του !!! είναι μερικά πράγματα που όσο και αν πιάνει το χεράκι σου, αν δεν έχεις τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία .... εν επισκευάζονται !!!

----------


## KOKAR

για να αντικαταστήσεις την κεφαλή θα πρέπει να αξίζει την επισκευή,
αν ειναι το player της σειρας με 30 ευρο παίρνεις άλλο....

----------


## dj kostas

400 ευρο κανει το μηχανιμα οποτε αξιζει να δωσω 30 ευρο σε κεφαλι μπροστα στα 4 κατοσταρικα!!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> 400 ευρο κανει το μηχανιμα οποτε αξιζει να δωσω 30 ευρο σε κεφαλι μπροστα στα 4 κατοσταρικα!!!!


400 κάνει η 400 έκανε ?
αν θέλεις πες μάρκα και μοντέλο 
αν είναι τόσο καλό εχω την εντύπωση οτι η κεφαλή δεν θα εχει μόνο 30 ευρώ....

----------

